

Test-Driven Development in Go - basicallydan
http://blog.stretchr.com/2014/03/05/test-driven-development-specifically-in-golang/

======
basicallydan
Not only is this a good account of some of the main benefits of TDD for
anybody who is new to it, it's a great way to learn some basic Go, by actually
writing some real code.

------
minaandrawos
Interesting read

